# Stihl 028 Super



## Sawbuck (Aug 29, 2002)

I just bought a used Stihl 028 Super and have a couple of questions that maybe you Stihl users will answer for me. I don't have the manual and would like to know the correct spark plug to use. It has an Autolite 2984 in there now. It has great compression but I can't get it to run. Doesn't seem to be getting spark. Seller says the saw starts and runs great. I'm using a 50:1 Stihl mix. Also, does anyone know how much a clutch side cover costs? Thanks, John


----------



## WOLF_RIVER_MIKE (Aug 29, 2002)

Sawbuck, from the manual I have, for the 028's, "Recommended spark plug is Bosch WSR6F or NGK BPMR7A. Spark plug electrode gap should be 0.5 mm (0.02 in.)


----------



## HUSKYMAN (Aug 30, 2002)

I would check under the cover and see if maybe a coil wire or ground wire is busted. No matter what plug is in there you should get SOME spark. If not maybe you can try a different coil before you buy one.


----------



## Toneman (Aug 30, 2002)

I use the NGK BPMR 7A in my 028 Super, never any problems.
As far as mix ratio goes, 50:1 was specified when saw was new. Since this an older model, I would recommend a 40:1 or 32:1 for a little extra added protection.
Good Luck


----------



## Sawbuck (Aug 30, 2002)

Thanks for your replies. People always ready to help on this forum. I got it to fire with new plug gapped .020, but it won't run. So now it looks like I'll have to chase down the fuel system.


----------



## HUSKYMAN (Aug 30, 2002)

It sounds like you have weak spark. Was the parks bright blue or orange. This sounds like a bad coil


Try putting gas in the carb and see if it starts. If it does its fuel. If not its spark


----------



## GeorgeWLogger (Aug 30, 2002)

Hello,
Remove the gap on the gas tank and carefully pull the filter from the line, it is most likely plugged. I would replace the line and the filter for about $10-12 and you should be ok.


----------



## Sawbuck (Aug 30, 2002)

*Fuel tank vent*

Man I feel like a PITA so thanks for putting up with me. I'm just not familiar with Stihl's way of doing things yet. Fuel filter is perfect (looks new). I found that the fuel filler cap is not vented. There is a vent tube under the rear cover that comes from the top of the fuel tank. However this vent tube is plugged with two tiny brass threaded plugs. With those plugs in the line I cannot blow or suck trough this vent tube. IS this normal?


----------



## HUSKYMAN (Aug 30, 2002)

I dont know about the plugs. Try removing them and see what happens

HOWEVER the saw should still run for a few seconds even if the vent is plugged, so you still have a problem


----------



## treeclimber165 (Aug 30, 2002)

The plugs are supposed to be there, otherwise you will dump gas all over yourself and the saw. Be sure to put them back after you remove and clean them.


----------



## sedanman (Aug 30, 2002)

The "plugs" are sometimes called "worms" they do allow air to pass but generally not fuel. How long has the saw been sitting before you tried to repair it?


----------



## rahtreelimbs (Aug 30, 2002)

*Side Cover!!!*

I believe the 026 thru 066 share the same side cover. I think I may have one. E-mail me if you haven't found one yet. Rich.


----------



## Sawbuck (Aug 31, 2002)

*Sucess!!*

Thanks to all the ideas and help I finally got this 028 running. And it runs real good now. It turned out to be a combination of problems as the result of prior owners poor maintenance. Low speed circuit was dirty, but the main problem was with the coil. I checked the coil prior to possibly replacing it and found it was totally impacted with greasy dirt and crap. The gap had closed up and I stopped checking when I couldn't insert a .008 feeler guage. I removed the coil cleaned it real good and set the coil gap at .012. (That was a guess is that close to correct?). Anyway, put it back together and it fired right up and runs great.


----------



## hoosierman (May 10, 2010)

*not Autolite, that is FORD oem, call a dealer.they will tell u right one*



Sawbuck said:


> I just bought a used Stihl 028 Super and have a couple of questions that maybe you Stihl users will answer for me. I don't have the manual and would like to know the correct spark plug to use. It has an Autolite 2984 in there now. It has great compression but I can't get it to run. Doesn't seem to be getting spark. Seller says the saw starts and runs great. I'm using a 50:1 Stihl mix. Also, does anyone know how much a clutch side cover costs? Thanks, John



call a Sthil dealer


----------



## pioneerguy600 (May 10, 2010)

The air gap on your coil is good at between .010-,012 and it sounds like you tracked down and fixed the saw yourself so here`s some repair rep.
Pioneerguy600


----------



## Stihlofadeal64 (May 10, 2010)

Sawbuck said:


> Thanks to all the ideas and help I finally got this 028 running. And it runs real good now. It turned out to be a combination of problems as the result of prior owners poor maintenance. Low speed circuit was dirty, but the main problem was with the coil. I checked the coil prior to possibly replacing it and found it was totally impacted with greasy dirt and crap. The gap had closed up and I stopped checking when I couldn't insert a .008 feeler guage. I removed the coil cleaned it real good and set the coil gap at .012. (That was a guess is that close to correct?). Anyway, put it back together and it fired right up and runs great.




Excellent! You took the Stihl by the "horns" and got-er-done! Congrats! 
Happy Sawing!


----------

